# Seiko Sgee49P1



## NeilC (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought I'd give a very mini review of my new Seiko Gents Sports SGEE49P1, a watch I've not seen discussed much yet.

Bad side first: it's only a quartz analogue movement so not terribly interesting from that point of view. And it's a mineral glass.

After that it's mostly good news: nice thick, quality brushed and polished stainless steel bracelet with a polished case. Mirror black finish bezel and black face with white markers and hands coated with Seiko's lumibrite.

What I really like about it, and why I bought one, is the striking white on black design. Check it out 

It cost me Â£95 UK at wesellseikowatches.com


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:shocking: I really like it!! Gotta get me a Seiko one of these days... :bangin:

Congrats on the watch! :cheers:


----------

